# THE RANKINGS ARE IN!!!!



## ELO

Everyone take a look!


----------



## ryan933

Rats! When is the next test?

Ryan


----------



## phuzz01

POLICE OFFICER CANTON (PRA) 
CANTON CIVILIAN RESIDENT Score 94 Rank 5 Ties 1 
POLICE OFFICER MILTON (PR) 
MILTON CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT Score 94 Rank 85 Ties 17 
POLICE OFFICER NORWOOD () 
NORWOOD CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT Score 94 Rank 68 Ties 8 
POLICE OFFICER WELLESLEY () 
WELLESLEY CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT Score 94 Rank 61 Ties 21


----------



## strat60

Winthrop (Resident) Score - 97, Rank - 1, Ties for Rank - 1

MBTA Score - 97, Rank - 340, Ties - 37

New Bedford - Score - 97, Rank - 196, Ties - 12

Fall River - Score - 97, Rank 154, Ties - 6

The only problem is they have me listed as a female! Now, last time I checked, I was a *prominent* male. Hmmmm.....


----------



## bjm

*CURIOUS*

I have a question for all the people that have been through this before. What is considered a good ranking? I know most places are not hiring because of budget cuts and it is going to be a long shot to get on but i thought I would ask anyways. The reason I ask is because I am ranked 4th, tied with 3 others. The other rankings don't matter because I am not a resident but they were 42, 59, and 142. The only problem is that I live in a small town with only about 20,000 people so I don't think think the department will be hiring. I have my fingers crossed though. I was just wondering if I should cross them a little tighter or just start studying for the next exam........Sometimes I wish I was a veteran.


----------



## Guest

strat60 said:


> The only problem is they have me listed as a female! Now, last time I checked, I was a *prominent* male. Hmmmm.....


Well I wouldnt say anything until after you get hired,LOL :L:


----------



## bjm

*also female*

strat60,

they also have me listed as a female, and the last time I checked I definately wasn't a female. Trying to get into the Law Enforcement field, sometimes I wish I was a female though.

Good Luck to everyone with thier rankings.


----------



## Southside

This is the only one I care about for me....

*POLICE OFFICER PLYMOUTH (
PLYMOUTH CIVILIAN RESIDENT score-93 rank-37 ties-7 *

Have departments hit 37th when looking to fill 15-20 slots


----------



## ELO

Im glad im not the only one they have listed as a female, I was getting a complex----I shot HRD an email asking them to please change it, and to call if they need any proof!!!! 8)


----------



## strat60

Maybe HRD is asking what's wrong with us "Down There"!

I'm glad I'm not the only one who had this problem.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

Oh my god, Im #2 on my towns list! :shock: For some reason they have me listed as a female though... :roll:


----------



## jmaz

MBTA () 
Total Police Standings for MBTA CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 462 109 
NORTH ADAMS (PR) 
Total Police Standings for NORTH ADAMS CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 15 3 
NORTHAMPTON () 
Total Police Standings for NORTHAMPTON CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 34 16 
PITTSFIELD (PR) 
Total Police Standings for PITTSFIELD CIVILIAN RESIDENT 95 5 2


----------



## Mortal knight

Haverhill Resident 8/2
Amesbury 27/7
MBTA 377/85
Meuteun 82/9

With a ranking of 8/2 for Haverhill I'm actually 9th on the list, Oh Baby Yeah!  Not bad for dropping 2 points from last time!

Props to my fellow Aux Sam for landing the #6 spot on Haverhill's list 8) 


Remember, there's always the Granite State for those who didn't do as well as they wished.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

What is PR and PRA?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

ELO said:


> Im glad im not the only one they have listed as a female, I was getting a complex----


Is there something WRONG with being a female??? Why the complex? :up_yours:


----------



## Burner1

Anyone having a problem with the list? Only one town shows on mine, and it's not even my "residency preference" town! I tried calling HRD, but that was a waste of time. I left a message, and an email, but I won't hold my breath...let me know if anyone else is having the same problem...thanks in advance!


----------



## ELO

Dunngeon, take a pill, I was being facetious.

PR stands for pension reform, im not sure about PRA.


----------



## strat60

Is it possible to increase your ranking? If I got certified as an EMT, I'm wondering if that will help out after the rankings are out.


----------



## sully161

EMT is like being bilingual. It only helps when the departments requests an EMT List. I don't think HRD will mail out standings. You can go there and get them on the spot.


----------



## Danman1116

yea i was listed as female too...weirdness...here are my results...
Sc Rk Ties
BRIDGEWATER CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 88 193 22 
MIDDLEBOROUGH (PR) CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 88 136 7 
POLICE OFFICER RAYNHAM CIVILIAN RESIDENT 88 10 3 

Ok, so honestly how much of a shot do I have here in Raynham? Think I could go down to the dept and they might be able to tell me or what?


----------



## Officer Dunngeon

ELO said:


> Dunngeon, take a pill, I was being facetious.


Hey, ELO, take a lesson in tact, your facetiousness wasn't as apparent as you may have believed and I still find your comment derogatory. It's all funny and HA-HA about the several members of the board who were mistakenly classified as females on the civil service list, but your little "joke" sounds to me like you're saying it's degrading to be a woman.

Personally, I think it's great to have a vagina. Sorry if you really do feel like you'd develop a complex if you had one.


----------



## q5_po

Abington (resident): #2
Halifax #12
Hanover #31
MBTA #139 tied with 22


----------



## PATS246

From looking at everyones rankings, seems like putting down the MBTA is almost a waste of a choice. Might have been better to put down some small town.


----------



## ELO

Im glad I didnt take the MBTA but some of the towns I chose (small compared to others in the area) have me so far down on the list compared to residents that i'd need the whole dept to turn over about 3 times to even get considered. Damned if you do and damned if you dont I guess.


----------



## Mortal knight

GPD11 said:


> From looking at everyones rankings, seems like putting down the MBTA is almost a waste of a choice. Might have been better to put down some small town.


I'm diffently dumping MBTA, Ranking 377 is almost as bad as NOT taking the exam, o.k with a different of $50.00 :twisted:

I have already heard from 4 canidates that got "left" of Haverhill's list, W.T.F. is HRD doing down there? They had about 7 months to get it right :evil:

AUCTION: I'll trade my MBTA spot for a 30 ranking somewhere else, plus i'll throw in a pair of S&W hinged cuffs (never used on any REAL criminals)


----------



## MVS

Not bad..

Scored a 95

Ware: #17 (alone, only 16 on the list before me!! no ties for #1 thru 17!!) :wink: 
Palmer (PR): #21 - 4 ties
Southbridge: #29 - 4 ties
Charlton (PR): #35 - 5 ties


----------



## CampusOfficer

Score 90

No residency anywhere either. Got on off last list :beer: , so its kind of a moot issue. I am no higher than 87th on any of the lists off this test.


----------



## mv577

Heck I'll play too... I'm not what to make of where I stand... but w/ my 95 I'm 12th, 16th, 49th and 60th... all non resident since I had moved in the year prior to the exam... The last two I plan to change... well one anyway...

#-o


----------



## tomahawk

With a 96, I landed at #7 in my hometown and #17 where I work... 25 and 76 elsewhere. Hopefully someone does some hiring in the next two years!

-Mike

P.S. I am listed as a male 8)


----------



## Southside

Quick question,

Each time an individual is hired, declines employment, etc., is the list updated so others advance?


----------



## PearlOnyx

With a 96 I got 10th, in my hometown with Residency. I already found a mistake on the list though, because there's a guy above me on the list who's already a Reserve. Not sure how you can try to get a job you already have? :roll: Although, with my present situation, I'm not sure if I'm even supposed to be on the list.

In another unnamed town (diamond in the rough), without residency, I am 7th.

In the other two, which I plan on changing at least one, maybe two, without residency, I am 25th, and 27th respectivley.


----------



## tigerwoody

PLYMOUTH (PR) 
Total Police Standings for PLYMOUTH CIVILIAN RESIDENT 95 25 6 


HANOVER (PR) 
Total Police Standings for HANOVER CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 42 7 

BROCKTON (PR) 
Total Police Standings for BROCKTON CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 262 19 

BOSTON (PRA) 
Total Police Standings for BOSTON CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 95 1140 37


----------



## dimen24

Score Rank Ties 
BILLERICA 96 59 1 

LYNN 96 110 4 

MBTA 96 45 20 

NO READING 96 2 1


----------



## STA1/8

How can this list can be established? It is going to change drastically, didn't they just give the test to a whole bunch of vets who were overseas and could not take the test. I believe they gave the test again about two weeks ago to all these military personnel. I rememeber they used to mail the test out. I guess they did not this time and offered a make up exam which was about two weeks ago.


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

It took them six monthes to compile it! That isn't exactly quick... :?


----------



## Gil

ROBOCOP1982 said:


> It took them six monthes to compile it! That isn't exactly quick... :?


The words "HRD" and "quick" should not be in the same sentence :lol: The only thing that they did do in a relatively timely manner was loose all of my documentation for preference and residency when I was going through the process.


----------



## Gil

*The Great Vet Debate*

The vet debate has been moved to a new topic please continue it in the new topic "The Great Vet Debate"

Thanks


----------



## Foxracingmtnridr

I did crappy on the test i know but here are my standings. I'm actually happy with them although they kinda suck. My town alwasy hires like 5 people a year and there are alot of guys Retiring.

Application Type Town/City Applied Preference Status Town/City Resident Score Rank Total Ties within Rank 

POLICE OFFICER IPSWICH () 
Total Police Standings for IPSWICH CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 86 68 3 

POLICE OFFICER MBTA () 
Total Police Standings for MBTA CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 86 1494 93 

POLICE OFFICER SOMERVILLE (PR) 
Total Police Standings for SOMERVILLE CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 86 261 17 

POLICE OFFICER WATERTOWN () 
Total Police Standings for WATERTOWN CIVILIAN RESIDENT 86 21 2


----------



## Southside

There has been 944 views with only 44 replies....Waz up wit that? J/K

All jokes aside, it looks like some have faired pretty well given their scores.....I can remember prior lists that if you had a 96 or lower you were hurting. I think if the budget comes around and combined with the post vietnam retirements......some of us may have a shot. Good luck.


----------



## Irish Wampanoag

I am wondering how many get a notice to appear for a police officer position is it 3 people? Example Weymouth wants to hire 2 police officers on their list there is a person who scored a 99 the second person scored a 98 the next 4 people scored a 97 do all six people get a notice to appear card? Can anyone answer this? Thank you in advance


----------



## Irishpride

BHCCPD,

The formula Civil Service uses is 2x+1 (x=number of positions).
Everyone who is tied will also receive a notice to appear. So in the situation you describe with Weymouth, yes all six would receive a notice.


----------



## SPS5592

Good news is that I am number one on my towns list, Bad new is that I just bought a house in Florida and I am deployed again! ugh!!!
Just cant win! :x


----------



## extremesgs

in response to IRISHPRIDE and the 2x+1....

does that mean they call by score, not actual rank? As in, for two positions they'd go by all the 1's and 2's (theoreticly all 100/resident and 99 resident)

I'm curious as to how it works.


----------



## Nick

For all you Non-vets that chose MBTA and are ranked in the thousand somethings, do yourselves a favor and go to HRD and pick another town! Like a SMALL town. You'd have a lot better chance of receiving a notice to appear.

Nick


----------



## Irishpride

extremesgs,

It goes by ranking. For instance, if a department is looking to hire 10 they must take the 1st 11 names on the list including ties. So if there are say 5 Vets, 3 99's, 2 98's, and 12 97's all 22 would receive notices but no one who scored a 96 would.


----------



## Guest

i scored a 98 last time, i have 5 years Army infantry SGT./sniper experiance, have been to bosnia, kosovo, kuwait etc, etc. that gets me no vetran status, no resident status, but i had a good score, i have great prospects i tried for a year and a half to get on some where. But decided to go back active duty but i will get hired some where so help me god! congrats to u all!


----------



## jroberge

well there is always next time, perhaps a non-civil service dept. would work better.

POLICE OFFICER BEDFORD () 
Total Police Standings for BEDFORD VETERAN NON RESIDENT 90 12 3 
POLICE OFFICER HOPEDALE (PR) 
Total Police Standings for HOPEDALE VETERAN NON RESIDENT 90 9 2 
POLICE OFFICER MBTA (PR) 
Total Police Standings for MBTA VETERAN NON RESIDENT 90 178 35 
POLICE OFFICER WESTFORD () 
Total Police Standings for WESTFORD VETERAN NON RESIDENT 90 20 2


----------



## MVS

FYI...Hopedale is NO longer Civil Service. Although there were rumors that they MIGHT be taking 1 or 2 from the list... not sure. But the dept. just dropped from Civil Circus over the summer.


----------



## Gil

RPD931 said:


> FYI...Hopedale is NO longer Civil Service. Although there were rumors that they MIGHT be taking 1 or 2 from the list... not sure. But the dept. just dropped from Civil Circus over the summer.


Any idea why they are no longer CS?


----------



## MVS

No, I don't know the exact reason. I only know that they are NO LONGER Civie because a co-worker of mine works there. My understanding is that they have been back and forth a few times on civil service during his several years there. It's the Chief preference.


----------



## tomahawk

WOW... I had a nice surprise earlier this week when I found a card in my mailbox! My hometown is apparently putting on 10 permanent intermittents (PI's).

How is the layoff list going to factor into this? They mailed cards to the usual 2x+1 (top 21 on the list).

-Mike


----------



## Mortal knight

tomahawk , good luck .


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

Tomahawk, was anything posted online on your HRD account in regards to the card?


----------



## tomahawk

Yes... the last choice on the main menu, "Applicant issued certifications" will show any lists you have been invited to sign, and it shows the details of that list (i.e. town, deadline, and a complete list of candidates being contacted).

I already have my interview scheduled, Monday morning... not even enough time to be nervous! :| 

-Mike


----------



## MiamiVice

score/ rank/ ties

NATICK CIVILIAN RESIDENT 94 5 4 

WARE CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 94 18 6 

WAYLAND CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 94 15 5 

HOPEDALE CIVILIAN NON RESIDENT 94 24 4


----------



## ROBOCOP1982

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: Tomahawk, you're interview is Monday morning! They waste no time do they! It's funny how this system works, you wait and wait and then BOOM. And yeh I know where it is _*supposed*_ to show up, just curious if it actually did.


----------

